# Save Chubby - Help a dog!



## zachangel (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi, I'm new, and i registered because I want to bring you a video about my brothers dog.


Its the will of my brother Joshua to save Chub. 


And the website: ***Removed***


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

pet insurance?
welcome by the way!


----------



## zachangel (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks. =)
pet insurance? we don't have one, everything is needed to be paid by us.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Well I am going to be honest,I think it's downright cheeky to expect people who you have never met to chip in and pay vet bills.

Did you not hip score before breeding him ?

How do we even know that it is genuine ?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Well i'm going to say what i think....lets all start up a pay for MY dogs trust.oh and i could ask for people to save up to buy me another dog..*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Well I am going to be honest,I think it's downright cheeky to expect people who you have never met to chip in and pay vet bills.
> 
> Did you not hip score before breeding him ?
> 
> How do we even know that it is genuine ?


I totally agree and id also like to add, even if it were genuine it's down to the owner to pay the vet bills. It cant be right to try and put a guilt trip on others because you didn't think it through properly before getting a pet. That's the thing with pets...THEY COST MONEY.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I totally agree and id also like to add, even if it were genuine it's down to the owner to pay the vet bills. It cant be right to try and put a guilt trip on others because you didn't think it through properly before getting a pet. That's the thing with pets...THEY COST MONEY.


*I'm coming to you first if i need the vet for Mia and Kia...:lol::lol:*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> I totally agree and id also like to add, even if it were genuine it's down to the owner to pay the vet bills. It cant be right to try and put a guilt trip on others because you didn't think it through properly before getting a pet. That's the thing with pets...THEY COST MONEY.


Exactly,
We had a massive vet bill earlier in the year,I wouldn't dream of asking others to help pay it, and No we didn't have insurance and yes it was paid in full within a couple of weeks.She was admitted to the vets had an overnight stay,an operation,was on an IV drip,had bloods done and a scan,AB's and Painkillers,so you can imagine it wasn't cheap.

She is my dog,my responsibilty that includes any vet bills associated with caring for her properly.

I think it's awful to post such a thread!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> Exactly,
> We had a massive vet bill earlier in the year,I wouldn't dream of asking others to help pay it, and No we didn't have insurance and yes it was paid in full within a couple of weeks.She was admitted to the vets had an overnight stay,an operation,was on an IV drip,had bloods done and a scan,AB's and Painkillers,so you can imagine it wasn't cheap.
> 
> She is my dog,my responsibilty that includes any vet bills associated with caring for her properly.
> ...


I couldn't agree more....and they have got two threads on this dog, begging for money. 
As ive just stated in their other thread...if they cant afford the upkeep of the pet, then rehome it to someone that can. It cannot be right to try pulling on peoples heartstrings to get them to pay for THEIR pet. It's just a fancy name for begging and it's WRONG. We all have to foot the bills for our own pets, that's why they are considered a BIG responsibility. None of us find it easy but that's what we take on when we take on an animal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

save bordie going out tonight please send me some cash:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

borderer said:


> save bordie going out tonight please send me some cash:thumbup::thumbup:


Consider it done....lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

borderer said:


> save bordie going out tonight please send me some cash:thumbup::thumbup:


*i'm going out too, so i need some cash...:thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *i'm going out too, so i need some cash...:thumbup::thumbup:*


It's on it's way sweetiepie and some extra thrown in for all those vet bills you forgot to think about when you got your dogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *i'm going out too, so i need some cash...:thumbup::thumbup:*


free spirit sent me some so i will take you out:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> It's on it's way sweetiepie and some extra thrown in for all those vet bills you forgot to think about when you got your dogs.


*Ah thats so sweet of you...we should get quite a lot of money at this rate..just don't tell Red, he will spend the lot in 1 session..*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ah thats so sweet of you...we should get quite a lot of money at this rate..just don't tell Red, he will spend the lot in 1 session..*


ye if red finds out he will want to come.we will need loads a money then


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

borderer said:


> ye if red finds out he will want to come.we will need loads a money then


*Talk about loads we will need securicore (sp) if he finds out..:ciappa::ciappa:*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Talk about loads we will need securicore (sp) if he finds out..:ciappa::ciappa:*


What's with the tart in your sig?....lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> What's with the tart in your sig?....lol


*Tart? thats my sig. for the booze up..lol. gotta get into the spirit of things..*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Tart? thats my sig. for the booze up..lol. gotta get into the spirit of things..*


There i was thinking you'd go for something classy...when will i learn...lol.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> There i was thinking you'd go for something classy...when will i learn...lol.


*haha after how many years? still she is keeping the poodle happy playing ball.*


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

this is a wind up surely??


well i fancy a trip to the sales any spare dosh send it this way please


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

dexter said:


> this is a wind up surely??
> 
> well i fancy a trip to the sales any spare dosh send it this way please


lol...of course. Apparantly put up a sad story, do a bit of begging and there you have it...lol. 
But seeing as you asked so nicely you can have it anyway.


----------



## zachangel (Dec 26, 2008)

You guys , the dog is not from your country, in our country you pay the bill after the operation


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

zachangel said:


> You guys , the dog is not from your country, in our country you pay the bill after the operation


Listen it's not that we dont care about your dog but that's the whole point...it's YOUR dog. Why can you not sell something to get the money?....i saw a nice plot of land in those pics.
I love my pet so much that if he were ill and needed an operation and i didn't have the money, i would sell my belongings if i had to to get him the treatment. You can replace belongings...you cannot replace a life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

zachangel said:


> You guys , the dog is not from your country, in our country you pay the bill after the operation


It's the same here in the UK,vet bills are part and parcel of dog ownership I'm afraid,most dog owners are aware of that and alot have insurance to cover unexpected bills.

Did you not have him hip scored before breeding,are you aware that by breeding from a dog with hip problems that this can be inheredited ?

Your dog is your responsiblity along with any costs assoicated with him,I think it's disgraceful begging on a forum and putting members here on a guilt trip.
We all have bills to pay,that's life I'm afraid.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

zachangel said:


> You guys , the dog is not from your country, in our country you pay the bill after the operation


What country are you from?


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

AND this 1 Mark....:thumbup:


----------

